# Palmen-Mann, geh du voran



## stieglitz (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, ist das derselbe, der einen seit Monaten mit Angeboten für 
Plastikpalmen, Cheffsessel etc. mit Spam vollmüllt? Oder dessen Auftraggeber?
Die Produkte sind ja verblüffend gleich :sun:




> Im Internet unterhält [ edit]  ein recht weit verzweigtes Imperium zum Verkauf von allerlei Produkten, darunter Samowar-Teekocher, Schuhputzmaschinen und Designerleuchten


Kuriose Klage gegen Studiengebühren: Palmen-Mann, geh du voran - UniSPIEGEL - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten

Muster: ( dieser Mist kommt tausenfach als HTML-Mail mit Bilder, mit unterschiedlichen Texten und Produkten, Als Absender immer ein "vetrauenswürdiger" deutscher Name. Als Betreff immer eine knackige Ansage)



> Damen und Herren,
> 
> unter Hier weitere Info
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Palmen-Mann, geh du voran*

Den Dreck krieg ich hier auch massenhaft rein.


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Palmen-Mann, geh du voran*



Heiko schrieb:


> Den Dreck krieg ich hier auch massenhaft rein.



Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an Absendern und Betreffzeilen.
Damit werden Cheffsessel, Staubsauger, Gartenfackel, Fahnen und vieles mehr beworben.
Dürfte immer der selbe Auftraggeber sein, da sich die Werbetexte sprachlich sehr ähneln.
Hab mir nicht die Mühe gemacht die Header zu analysieren.

Die letzen Tage hats übrigens etwas nachgelassen, war schon schlimmer.:-?



> Schmalzgruber	Das haben Sie gesucht	10:10
> ......
> 
> Schindler	DAS GEFaeLLT JEDEM	Mi 21:15
> ...



Vielleicht wissen die Kollegen von Antispam.de drüber mehr ?

Die letzen Tage hats übrigens etwas nachgelassen, war schon schlimmer.:-?

Zu Zeit kommen dafür vermehrt Spam-Mails von angeblich deutschen Apotheken angeflattert.
Beispiele:


> Apotheke & Drogerie	Wir brauchen zusätzliche Informationen	Mo 8:17
> Apotheke & Drogerie, Rolanld Buenning	Bin wieder da	Sa 14.06
> Apotheke im Internet	Wie ging das nochmals?	Di 7:09
> Apotheke-Online	Sag mal, die Tante spinnt doch	Sa 14.06



Was wollen die wohl verkaufen?


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: Palmen-Mann, geh du voran*

Mir wollen sie meistens Fahnenmasten verkaufen:

"Da schaut der Nachbar"

Die Sesseln etc hatte ich auch schon, aber das habe ich mit dem Spamfighter in den Griff bekommen, diese Mails bekomme ich nicht mehr. 
Die meisten verschiebt er schon brav in den Ordner wo ich sie dann löschen kann *g*

An manchen Tagen kamen da 100te an. Meistens von der gleichen Emailadresse. Ich hab diese schon unter den Einstellungen geblockt, und vom Server löschen angeklickt. Die kamen trotzdem durch. Habe dann eben das geniale Programm entdeckt.


----------

